# Camy watch



## patryn33

I saw alot of vintage Camy watches listed on ebay.
doing a little search on google, I am unable to find much info on Camy Watch SA. info on the forum led me to think their watches are ETA based. am I right?

All I found was info on Raymond Weil and Bedat &C. Is Camy Watch SA still an existing company in Geneve or are they closed after 1976? Can't locate their website and history. Did they become part of Raymond Weil? 

Can trouble the experts to give me some history lesson??

BTW: Can someone help me Id the movement attached?


----------



## bjohnson

looks like a FHF 96-4

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&0&2uswk&FHF_96_4


----------



## rscmaine

_Quoted from Watches Lexic -_

_CAMY SWISS WATCH, a leading name in watches._ This CAMY line is prepared only in automatic version. CAMY is preparing a new automatic line in the scratchproof Tungstene execution and this version will be available from the summer of 1999. CAMY's main markets are the Middle East, the Indian subcontinent and Japan.

I'm not so sure about the 'leading name' bit but I think they are still around...they may be like Benrus in that the name exists absent any bricks and mortar behind it...

I have always liked the Camy Rally King as one of the great '70's excess size and complication designs...

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...n&safe=off&rls=GGLJ,GGLJ:2006-47,GGLJ:en&sa=N


----------



## Giovanni

I also have few CAMY watches (about 7) automatics, could not find any one who can repair the darn thing. The repar cost almost waht I have paid for these watches in the UAE.

CAMY is a swiss watch company that sold these watches in UAE, India and Japan only.

amy


patryn33 said:


> I saw alot of vintage Camy watches listed on ebay.
> doing a little search on google, I am unable to find much info on Camy Watch SA. info on the forum led me to think their watches are ETA based. am I right?
> 
> All I found was info on Raymond Weil and Bedat &C. Is Camy Watch SA still an existing company in Geneve or are they closed after 1976? Can't locate their website and history. Did they become part of Raymond Weil?
> 
> Can trouble the experts to give me some history lesson??
> 
> BTW: Can someone help me Id the movement attached?


----------

